# Please help me set up my sound card



## TroN-0074 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi FreeBSD community.
My issue today is with sound. As expected I didn't have sound out of the box after installing however I type the command [cmd=]# kldload snd_driver[/cmd]

And sure enough I am able to listen NPR online. The thing is that I have to do that for every session. I type the command [cmd=]# cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] and the outpot is 
	
	



```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel ICH4 (82801DB)> (play/rec) default
```

So, my question is for somebody to kindly explain me what file I would need to edit to have the kernel pick up the right driver on boot, and also the syntax of the line or lines I need to add to this file. I will highly appreciate your advices.

Thank you


----------



## rabfulton (Dec 24, 2011)

You need to load the appropriate module in /boot/loader.conf.

See The  handbook!


----------



## TroN-0074 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you for pointing out the handbook, I had already looked at it and I still couldn't figure out the syntax of the line to add to it.
I should mention I am new to all kind of UNIX like OSs.
Here is how my /boot/loader.conf looks like at the moment:

```
inux_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"
if_ath_load="YES"
if_pcm0_load="YES"
```
that 
	
	



```
if_pcm0_load="YES"
```
 is the line I added hoping to get sound but nothing happened so I thought to ask.
Thank you.


----------



## JimW (Dec 24, 2011)

TroN-0074 said:
			
		

> is the line I added hoping to get sound but nothing happened so I thought to ask.
> Thank you.



For your sound card (Intel ICH4) .... try adding this to your /boot/loader.conf file ...


```
snd_ich_load="YES"
```


----------



## rabfulton (Dec 24, 2011)

try:


```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```

Please read this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12692


----------



## TroN-0074 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you! 
	
	



```
snd_ich_load="YES"
```
 Did it for my system so I am not changing anything to it


----------

